# no sound on some websites



## markymark87 (Feb 23, 2007)

on some sites with videos, one of them being gamespot, i can see the video no problem but there is no audio. my audio works fine on youtube, myspace and playing mp3's and stuff. is there something i can do so that the audio plays on every site? thanks


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi - I wonder if you have the embedded Windows Media Player no mono sound issue some of us are dealing with. See discussion here and if it applies, please join in:
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/541727-no-mono-sound-windows-media.html


----------

